# bully breeders



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I know most of you all do not care for bullies too much, but do you guys know of any decent bully breeders (if they exist).

thanks


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

They exist it just really depends on what you WANT in your dog. What you plan to do with them.

Here is a site thats like myspace for bully breeders. Lots of people on this site

http://bullydomain.com


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I've seen some very nicely put together bullies, I don't have any links for you though..


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> They exist it just really depends on what you WANT in your dog. What you plan to do with them.
> 
> Here is a site thats like myspace for bully breeders. Lots of people on this site
> 
> http://bullydomain.com


We just want a family pet, but I still dont want a dog that is squat short with their belly rubbing the ground. Or one that has a double wide chest with a suishy faced. I want a bully that I could be able to play with.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd help you if I could...


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

These are just a few of the many sites I check out from time to time. Some of their prices are outrageous though-especially just for a family pet. Not sure about them being decent breeders but like I said- I like to look.

www.darockpit.com
www.xtremebullypitbulls.com
www.ironcrosskennels.com
www.moreauspits.com
www.canyonpits.com
www.sleepinggiantkennels.com
www.atlkingpits.com
www.bluebulldozer.com (my favorite)


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

i have no problem with bully breeders JUST THE ONES CLAIMING THEY BREED APBT's. sorry some one had to say it


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

but them iron cross dogs look insane. but gezzz and where from 1-7000 for a dog fuck that.


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

money_killer said:


> but them iron cross dogs look insane. but gezzz and where from 1-7000 for a dog fuck that.


insane as in good or bad? and as I said some of the kennels are very spendy. good looking dogs but definatly not worth it in my eyes.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

babyshae said:


> insane as in good or bad? and as I said some of the kennels are very spendy. good looking dogs but definatly not worth it in my eyes.


yeh as in i think they look great, bit too big and stocky, but a great looking dogs imo.

aaron


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

All I have to say about buying from these breeder's is Getch yo money right LOL:roll:


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Ruckus Kennels is one of the best. They actually health test their breeding stock.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Chavez Pits
http://ruckuskennels.com/


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Interesting that Ruckus posts some of the Pennhip scores right on their site. Good for them. I wonder if they know what the numbers mean. Hindu's hip scores indicate that he'd have had a high chance of becoming dysplastic, at least according to my knowledge of the Pennhip system.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> All I have to say about buying from these breeder's is Getch yo money right LOL:roll:


:rofl: ha ha yeah my money ain't stackin' right for one of those.  ... oh well


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I wonder if they know what the numbers mean.


Considering most people don't go to the vet asking for test they know nothing about, they are very well aware what the scores mean. And just because a dog test good for OFA does not mean they are not Dysplastic. I am considering moving my dogs into PennHip instead of OFA. Had a friend whos' dog was good OFA and Dysplastic through PennHip. But that is a whole new thread.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

thanx for the links


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

it just baffles me that these dogs cost so much, why? imo i would pay more for a well bred pure apbt than i would for a bully. often i defend the bully breed but i cannot defend the breeders which are all after big paydays and are a dime a dozen. most are $3000-5000 which is rediculous, if they want to call their dogs apbts then they should charge apbt prices 400-1200 price range.

it is harder to find someone breeding apbts correctly than it is to find someone breeding bullys. when the craze is over and prices drops i'll probably get one. also i wish they would stop breeding bullys so low to the ground, that is disgusting and unhealthy for the dog imvho. sorry for the lil rant.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

los44 said:


> it just baffles me that these dogs cost so much, why? imo i would pay more for a well bred pure apbt than i would for a bully. often i defend the bully breed but i cannot defend the breeders which are all after big paydays and are a dime a dozen. most are $3000-5000 which is rediculous, if they want to call their dogs apbts then they should charge apbt prices 400-1200 price range.
> 
> it is harder to find someone breeding apbts correctly than it is to find someone breeding bullys. when the craze is over and prices drops i'll probably get one. also i wish they would stop breeding bullys so low to the ground, that is disgusting and unhealthy for the dog imvho. sorry for the lil rant.


It is said that most of the bully breeders that are in the public line of sight charge insane amounts of money. The reality is that most of the bully breeders are in the $800 to $2000 range. I have even seen them for free on co-own terms. As with anything, do your research and ask around.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with you, but not all bullies cost that much, and not all of them are super low freaks. It just depends on the breeder of the dogs and just the dogs general. Also as long as they are money hungry people out there the bully "craze" will not be over any time soon. I honestly believe tht when bred the right way bullies can be good pets, but everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MADBood said:


> :rofl: ha ha yeah my money ain't stackin' right for one of those.  ... oh well


Hahaha .. Don't feel bad I'm right with you. Hell even if I have that money I'm not dropping it on a dog like that or a dog period LOL ... I would rather have a pet pig I am sorry but I do not like those low rider's they look terribly unhealthy. :rain:


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

badboypitbulls.com

I have personally talked to this guy. Seems like a good enough guy. Now do not quote me as i have not personally meet him. If a nice lookin bully is what you are lookin for he tends to have quiet a few.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

ARK_Kennel said:


> It is said that most of the bully breeders that are in the public line of sight charge insane amounts of money. The reality is that most of the bully breeders are in the $800 to $2000 range. I have even seen them for free on co-own terms. As with anything, do your research and ask around.


please provide a kennel link where a bully is going for $800 cause i have yet to find one. the cheapest ive seen from an online kennel was $1500 and thats rare. just my experiences.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> I agree with you, but not all bullies cost that much, and not all of them are super low freaks. It just depends on the breeder of the dogs and just the dogs general. Also as long as they are money hungry people out there the bully "craze" will not be over any time soon. I honestly believe tht when bred the right way bullies can be good pets, but everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


i think you misunderstood my post, i happen to like bullys and i think they can be good pets. i only speak from my experiences and from what i've experienced. i never said all bullys are lowriders i said i wished that breeders would stop breeding bullys to be like that as i think it is unhealthy for the dog and disgusting to me personally. as far as the cost of the bullys again from my experience and this is from surfing the internet and emails the majority of the kennels i have had contact charge in the 3000-5000 range. the cheapest ive found not including classifieds has been 1500.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

los44 said:


> i think you misunderstood my post, i happen to like bullys and i think they can be good pets. i only speak from my experiences and from what i've experienced. i never said all bullys are lowriders i said i wished that breeders would stop breeding bullys to be like that as i think it is unhealthy for the dog and disgusting to me personally. as far as the cost of the bullys again from my experience and this is from surfing the internet and emails the majority of the kennels i have had contact charge in the 3000-5000 range. the cheapest ive found not including classifieds has been 1500.


i just dont how they can justify that money i think bullies are becoming a fashion statement.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

los44 said:


> please provide a kennel link where a bully is going for $800 cause i have yet to find one. the cheapest ive seen from an online kennel was $1500 and thats rare. just my experiences.


You got mail:hug:


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Hahaha .. Don't feel bad I'm right with you. Hell even if I have that money I'm not dropping it on a dog like that or a dog period LOL ... I would rather have a pet pig I am sorry but I do not like those low rider's they look terribly unhealthy. :rain:


Lowriders...haha...yeah I have one of those myself. She is 100% RE coming from the Short Shot side. She weighs 68lbs @ 9 months!!! Like I have said before, I own both breeds and I can clearly see the differences in their performance...or lack thereof. So when people try to pass these dogs of as APBTs, it now pisses me off. I was duped into believing these were "bully style pitbulls" once but thankfully I dug deep in research and received some insight from the good 'ol people here at gopitbull. Anyone who argues with me about these dogs being pitbulls doesn't stand a chance on convincing me otherwise. I am proud of her..and she is a good pet but doesn't hold a candle to the true working pit bulldog.

BTW, I spent $1300 for a pet....:hammer: the guy who bred her has another litter from the same parents on the very next heat...a true BYB.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No your re dog does not look over done she looks good for a bully I am talking about these here below it should be a crime to do this to an animal  the most I paid for sadie & simba was 350.00 coming from a byb with adba paper's I would never spend over 1000.00 and it would have to be a pure colby dog I would shell money out for a colby apbt because the bloodline is vintage the value of a dog like that is priceless IMO

This is what I do not like LOL


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> No your re dog does not look over done she looks good for a bully I am talking about these here below it should be a crime to do this to an animal  the most I paid for sadie & simba was 350.00 coming from a byb with adba paper's I would never spend over 1000.00 and it would have to be a pure colby dog I would shell money out for a colby apbt because the bloodline is vintage the value of a dog like that is priceless IMO
> 
> This is what I do not like LOL


haha yeah!! that's "Life" from kinneman i believe.

I took no offense...LOL She is more extreme than I prefer but oh well. I would never spend that much on a bully ever again. I agree with you there on a Colby dog. The pure Boudreaux girl I have on reserve cost a tad more than Charlotte ( pic above) but I consider her to be from vintage bloodline as well. You will never have the opportunity to buy from Floyd Boudreaux....so we found someone who bought both the parents directly from him. Pulldawg has a couple of pure Boudreaux's as well.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Madbood If this pup is coming right off of the parents owned by Floyd himself I would say yes thats pretty vinatge ... And will be a tight bred litter I can't wait to see your new pup I love Boudreaux as well. Hell I would own one of each Jeep/Colby/Boudreaux/ if I had the space for them all LOL. I love game bred dogs there is alot to be appreciated about a dog like that. Both of mine have sorrells in their pedigree which is also a good game line. I am really enjoying these pups never a silent or dull moment shall I say with them here they are becoming fire cracker's by the minute ( I am ready ) :cheers: Good luck with your new pup make sure you post pics I know you want to show that one off


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Both of mine have sorrells in their pedigree which is also a good game line. I am really enjoying these pups never a silent or dull moment shall I say with them here :cheers: Good luck with your new pup make sure you post pics I know you want to show that one off


Bert Sorrell is much respected as well..can't go wrong with his dogs. I will definately keep you guys here up to date on my pups. I am getting a male pup from pulldawgs too. you know what that means...:angeldevi


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MADBood said:


> Bert Sorrell is much respected as well..can't go wrong with his dogs. I will definately keep you guys here up to date on my pups. I am getting a male pup from pulldawgs too. you know what that means...:angeldevi


Oh boy double the trouble :woof: I really like pulldawgs litter those red pups with the black mask are too cute!! I know you guys are excited to get your pick in!! Good luck keep us updated :thumbsup:


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

we'll do


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

ARK_Kennel said:


> Considering most people don't go to the vet asking for test they know nothing about, they are very well aware what the scores mean. And just because a dog test good for OFA does not mean they are not Dysplastic. I am considering moving my dogs into PennHip instead of OFA. Had a friend whos' dog was good OFA and Dysplastic through PennHip. But that is a whole new thread.


I would believe that many people go to PennHip after their dog fails OFA. Because PennHip doesn't operate on a pass/fail basis. So some folks who do it can just say "PennHipped" and not pass on that the numbers were that high. Nobody ever said that health tests were infallible. I've heard of show breeders who would not accept the faults in their lines, and would simply go and re-test, re-test, re-test until they got what they felt was an acceptable score. That's bilking the system, not using health tests for what they were designed to do.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Just check out the breeder thoroughly before you decide on a pup. I would go with someone who health checks their dogs and does either OFA or PennHip. Just because they are a bully breeder does not mean that are ignorant backwoods people who don't know what the tests or the scores mean. Some of these dogs are VERY well taken care of and their breeders care about their breed very much. Some of these dogs Champion in the ABKC some in UKC, some do weight pull with their dogs and some are just pets. Just go with what YOU personally want from a dog.

IF you just want a pet I highly highly recommend a shelter. The dogs come already fixed, vaccinated, and a lot of the times have been temperment tested and had some training.

Wether we agree with it on a personal level or not it is NOT the dogs fault that they are like this, -WE- made them that way, and they are here to stay no matter how much you try and fight it.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

A lot of people think that for some reason?

In actuality the extended view that is done by OFA does not show laxity in the joint which is a major contributing factor to Degenerative Joint Disease. OFA is looking for signs of degeneration and given that the view used can reduce the likely hood of seeing laxity that causes DJD. A dog that fails OFA would most certainly have extreme laxity. People doing research on finding a good breeder would definitely come across this information and use it accordingly. PennHip also requires ALL results be recorded unlike OFA if you don't get what you want you just don't send it in. But like you said, someone is always trying to scam the system. So who do you trust?


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Just check out the breeder thoroughly before you decide on a pup. I would go with someone who health checks their dogs and does either OFA or PennHip. Just because they are a bully breeder does not mean that are ignorant backwoods people who don't know what the tests or the scores mean. Some of these dogs are VERY well taken care of and their breeders care about their breed very much. Some of these dogs Champion in the ABKC some in UKC, some do weight pull with their dogs and some are just pets. Just go with what YOU personally want from a dog.
> 
> IF you just want a pet I highly highly recommend a shelter. The dogs come already fixed, vaccinated, and a lot of the times have been temperment tested and had some training.
> 
> Wether we agree with it on a personal level or not it is NOT the dogs fault that they are like this, -WE- made them that way, and they are here to stay no matter how much you try and fight it.


Very true. Just because you don't like a breed doesn't mean everyone should feel the same. Hell, I think that EB are the most worthless breed on the planet. But that is just my opinion and I leave it at that.:cheers:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

ARK_Kennel said:


> So who do you trust?


Someone who gives a lifetime guarantee (under contract) on their dogs against genetic diseases would be who I'd go with. They wouldn't want to be playing the system because there would still be accountability if they're producing sick dogs.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> All I have to say about buying from these breeder's is Getch yo money right LOL:roll:


lmao is that your new saying? thats like the 100th time ive heard you say it.. lmao..keep it gangsta


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL no actually reddoggy started it with a video he posted here the guys were trying to peddle off dogs and they kept saying get yo money right LOL .. It was really funny now a few of us say it as a joke


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> LOL no actually reddoggy started it with a video he posted here the guys were trying to peddle off dogs and they kept saying get yo money right LOL .. It was really funny now a few of us say it as a joke


lmao i gotta see it


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont think that it is all that funny JMO


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh its was WAY funny...in a sad sad kind of way.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Oh its was WAY funny...in a sad sad kind of way.


Couldn't agree more it was hilarious in a sorry pathetic way :rofl:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here it is

YouTube - LIL BLAZE VISITS BACKWOODS KENNELS PIT BULLS


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

:hammer::rofl::stick::rofl:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

lovethypitbull said:


> but not all bullies cost that much, and not all of them are super low freaks. It just depends on the breeder of the dogs and just the dogs general. .


*isn't that the goal of the American bully[what a stupid name,lol]low,wide and freakish,and if not,what is there goals?seems to me to be a mutated mixed breed created for nothing but an aesthetic,i don't believe it should be celebrated but rather boycotted....*


lovethypitbull said:


> Also as long as they are money hungry people out there the bully "craze" will not be over any time soon. I honestly believe tht when bred the right way bullies can be good pets, but everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


*ya and that's the problem,anyone can destroy anything underneath the guise of opinion,those dogs should put up some numbers other than amount bred and euthanized or be culled in great numbers since we already have dozens of other bulldog breeds that are bred for nada/////*


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Here it is
> 
> YouTube - LIL BLAZE VISITS BACKWOODS KENNELS PIT BULLS


yo dog that sh*t was tight.. LOL!! they should change their kennel name to "backyardkennels".


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Get yooo money right! 

Got to love it LMAO


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Here it is
> 
> YouTube - LIL BLAZE VISITS BACKWOODS KENNELS PIT BULLS


damn...Very sad indeed...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I got my money right. Right in my wallet. Right where it needs to be.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

omg that was just histerical. I'm not sure whether the dogs were small or the kids were obese... or both! regoddamdiculous


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I got my money right. Right in my wallet. Right where it needs to be.


lmfao your crazy lindsey :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Luv4PitBulls (Sep 21, 2008)

I met the dogs and breeder of Caragan Kennels. I thought they were great dogs!


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

cane76 said:


> *isn't that the goal of the American bully[what a stupid name,lol]low,wide and freakish,and if not,what is there goals?seems to me to be a mutated mixed breed created for nothing but an aesthetic,i don't believe it should be celebrated but rather boycotted....**ya and that's the problem,anyone can destroy anything underneath the guise of opinion,those dogs should put up some numbers other than amount bred and euthanized or be culled in great numbers since we already have dozens of other bulldog breeds that are bred for nada/////*


You should try doing as much research on bullies as you do on apbt's. they really are good dogs. the abkc is full of well breed dogs. you should really consider going out to a Bullypalooza. I don't think this is the best place to ask a question about a bully. jmo 
Kush TV


----------



## opaka (Sep 7, 2008)

why are they calling this dogs pitbulls ?
and they want over 1000$$ for that thing


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

opaka said:


> why are they calling this dogs pitbulls ?
> and they want over 1000$$ for that thing


What is a pitbull???

I have heard of a Pit Bull...


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

ARK_Kennel said:


> What is a pitbull???
> 
> I have heard of a Pit Bull...


haha dont even start the great debate


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

Mr. Bleezy said:


> You should try doing as much research on bullies as you do on apbt's. they really are good dogs. the abkc is full of well breed dogs. you should really consider going out to a Bullypalooza. I don't think this is the best place to ask a question about a bully. jmo
> Kush TV


i agree with you, the orginal bullys werent those low riders. im doing some research of my own. thank you ark kennels for pointing me in the right direction.

i do agree with cane in that a dog should have a function. as soon as i am done with my house search i am going to get me a bully, well proportioned of course and work that bad boy or girl.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Mr. Bleezy said:


> You should try doing as much research on bullies as you do on apbt's. they really are good dogs. the abkc is full of well breed dogs. you should really consider going out to a Bullypalooza. I don't think this is the best place to ask a question about a bully. jmo
> Kush TV


bleezzy,the american bully has no history,it only goes back a decade or so,it has a name nearly identical to another well estalished functional breed also.But i will agree with you this isnt the place for american bully info,or at least i hope it isnt,those dogs are as much frenchys and oeb than anything else so why ask about them on a apbt forum?....


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

If anyone would like another site to go to that offers honest information about the American Bully please PM me. There are people out that are trying to do right by the breed.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

cane76 said:


> bleezzy,the american bully has no history,it only goes back a decade or so,it has a name nearly identical to another well estalished functional breed also.But i will agree with you this isnt the place for american bully info,or at least i hope it isnt,those dogs are as much frenchys and oeb than anything else so why ask about them on a apbt forum?....


History is something that takes time. The American Bully isn't a working dog. It is large breed non sporting, if ever categorized by another association than the ABKC, I should think. Just like the King Charles Cavalier Spaniel was created to be the "queens lap dog," the American Bully was created to be a companion dog. Nobody accuses the Cavaliers of having no history. The American Bully has found it's way into the homes of millions. People who own these dogs are quickly finding out they are an excellent family pet. Thus their rising popularity. If they were bad dogs they would fill shelters like Dalmations did after the release of 101 Dalmations. There are many breeds created to be family dogs. The purpose is family dog. They look bad ass too. You may not be able to condition one for 3 hours, but what they could do to a household intruder in an hour and a half would be enough. I do understand someone not caring for some of the new, "designer breeds." For instance I hate Golden Doodles. I have no idea who wanted to put the hair of a standard poodle on a dog with the temperament of a Golden. If I have to do as much work with that dog's hair as a standard poodle, I need it to act like a standard poodle, and stand still like a statue. good luck breeding that one out anytime soon.. But I do understand the creation of a Labradoodle. Here is a dog that was created for a purpose which involves hunting. Now one breed I really hate are Schnoodles. Now whoever made a dog with the bite strength of a Schnauzer, with the bite tendency of a toy poodle should be shot. I have lost 3 different finger nails to those dogs. So I understand why one might feel like someone has come along and made an abomination. However, in the case of the American Bully, I am going to have to say it is one of the best breeds I can think of; and though people call these new types of dogs a, "designer breed," people need to bare in mind all dogs are designer breeds. Even the pitbull was a cross between an old bulldog(more resembling ban dogs), and terriers. They needed the strength of the bull and the gameness of the terrier. After that was done sure they got some history. In time the American Bully will be able to create history of it's own. Eventually people will come to understand. It would help if the AKC would recognize a pitbull as a breed and American Bullies as a breed. It would also help if the UKC would recognize American Bullies. But I guess that is what the ABKC is all about, so atleast progress is being made. I'm just saying some like a bit of pep in their dogs, some need it. Some people want their dogs to look more magnificent, and some people like them nice and calm. It's all about a personal preference. Neither person is wrong. There is a nasty trend of back yard breeding with pitbulls or bullies or whatever, but those people can't be seen as the way it is supposed to be. NAw mean?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Mr. Bleezy said:


> NAw mean?


Yes i"Naw ya mean".just isnt my type of dog,to each his or her own,however,I promise to stop talking about bandogs on this form if others stop mentioning american bully's.We got a deal?.........


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

_You are really rude but I am sure you already knew that cane. Unless it is just your sense of humor and if that is the case I apologize, but it seems like in almost every post you have something negative to say! I am also sure you don't care what I say but I just felt like posting my opinion.

Some people in here own pit mixes and no one jumps on them for talking about their dog because he/she isn't the pure APBT, so what is wrong with someone coming in here asking advice about bullies? Some APBT owners in here actually know a thing or two on where to find a good bully breeder and don't mind sharing their knowledge. If you don't like this thread you didn't have to read it or be so negative. That is just my opinion and I am sure it won't matter but that's okay!_


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> _You are really rude but I am sure you already knew that cane. Unless it is just your sense of humor and if that is the case I apologize, but it seems like in almost every post you have something negative to say! I am also sure you don't care what I say but I just felt like posting my opinion.
> 
> Some people in here own pit mixes and no one jumps on them for talking about their dog because he/she isn't the pure APBT, so what is wrong with someone coming in here asking advice about bullies? Some APBT owners in here actually know a thing or two on where to find a good bully breeder and don't mind sharing their knowledge. If you don't like this thread you didn't have to read it or be so negative. That is just my opinion and I am sure it won't matter but that's okay!_


I co-sighn with the above statement.

I would also like to add that I only posted this because I knew it was a couple of people on here who owned bullies. And to be honest, I only expected comments from them. I know that it is an APBT forum, but I am fond of both of the breeds and I know some others are as well. That is why I ask the question...

And just a side note "to each their own" is getting a little played out on here. (no offense, just a joke):roll::roll:


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

cane76 said:


> Yes i"Naw ya mean".just isnt my type of dog,to each his or her own,however,I promise to stop talking about bandogs on this form if others stop mentioning american bully's.We got a deal?.........


then what would we have to argue about?? lol :cheers:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

LoL. Ladies, Cane...Cane, Ladies.

He just believe what he believes and stands up for it, just like the rest of us.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have to agree! Atleast he stands up for what he believes in and you'll find that anytime cane post he's just to the point I wouldn't say he's rude just to the point.............


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

At least Cane seems to speak his mind right to your face and gives you the opportunity to prove him wrong or argue with him if you disagree, seems he is always up for a good debate...More than I can say about some people here that talk shit thru anonymous feedback comments like cowards...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I am not the type that likes to argue back with anyone whether I am right or wrong. I believe argueing gets you nowhere especially on a forum, lol. I wasn't trying to dis cane, I was just wondering why he says so many negative things in alot of posts unless he is just a negative person, but I am not judging. Cane does however seem very very knowledgeable on the APBT breed, so I am not knocking him for that. I am just saying there is better ways of saying something straightforward without adding the sarcasm, but if it isn't sarcasm then I apologize for taking it that way! Plus I am not talking shit about anyone, I was merely directing a point to cane, not around him!


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Well I am not the type that likes to argue back with anyone whether I am right or wrong. I believe argueing gets you nowhere especially on a forum, lol. I wasn't trying to dis cane, I was just wondering why he says so many negative things in alot of posts unless he is just a negative person, but I am not judging. Cane does however seem very very knowledgeable on the APBT breed, so I am not knocking him for that. I am just saying there is better ways of saying something straightforward without adding the sarcasm, but if it isn't sarcasm then I apologize for taking it that way! Plus I am not talking shit about anyone, I was merely directing a point to cane, not around him!


Well I think that arguments, debates and difference of opinion are necessary on a forum to get everyones point of view across. If we all thought exactly the same, there wouldnt be much to talk about. Cane's "negative posts and opinions" spark up alot of convo and info being shared, and like I said he says it to your face instead of behind your back which you have to respect, whether you agree or not. I dont agree with everything I have seem him write but I enjoy reading his posts. As long as at the end of the day everyone is trying to better the breed, we are accomplishing something.

ANYWAY, I wasnt directing that "talk shit/coward" comment at you *at all*, mosdef for someone else. Just wanted to clear that up! :cheers:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

One thing you'll notice about me is i never take anything personal or hold a grudge for to long[besides a few instances],Ive had my disagreements with bleezy but he seems like a all right guy,were just from different sides of culture and it is evident by the dogs types we like,again to each his own,lets not make this a thread about me and why not make a separate section for the blue and the bullies i promise i will never venture onto that side of the forum for it is a area i have no interest in...
Last but not least it seems that possibly one of the individuals calling me out by my name is a troll who posably has been banned before,if so your the negativity spreader,may god have mercy on your soul...


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

> Well I think that arguments, debates and difference of opinion are necessary on a forum to get everyones point of view across. If we all thought exactly the same, there wouldnt be much to talk about. Cane's "negative posts and opinions" spark up alot of convo and info being shared, and like I said he says it to your face instead of behind your back which you have to respect, whether you agree or not. I dont agree with everything I have seem him write but I enjoy reading his posts. As long as at the end of the day everyone is trying to better the breed, we are accomplishing something.
> 
> ANYWAY, I wasnt directing that "talk shit/coward" comment at you at all, mosdef for someone else. Just wanted to clear that up


Well I totally agree with you, I apologize for even bringing it up, lol! Sometimes when reading things it is hard to determine someone's attitude towards a subject but you make an excellent point, and to cane I would like to apologize also. :cheers:

And no I have never been here before, lol, just joined in July, I promise!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

* your from my neck of the woods so watch yer back,j/k,lol...*


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, actually I am from Texas, I just moved to cali about 4 years ago and I don't like it, haha, not used to the mountains and beaches and fires, and brown grass, etc. need I go on? Haha. Plus, I got my back covered, grrrrrrr.....lol!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmmm well I guess my blue dog is an excpetion to the 100lb cur cause she is far from it .... She is all blue and guess what her mom is red dade is a blue brindle !!! LOL Not all blue dogs are cur's and garbage or bullies let get the straight right now .. Sadie has no skin allergies she is lean and slim and well put together and came from a byb so how do you like them apples?. So anyone who says that well bred blue apbt's don't exist they are lying out their teeth or have a grudge on their shoulders here let me knock it off for you


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

On the other side not all bully breed dogs look lik gargoyles! My dog Lugz is a gotti/re/york dog INBRED blue and white, and he is one hell of a dog. He is hands down one of the best dogs I have ever owned.


It just comes down to personal taste and what you want in your dog. Good luck finding it!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BBB I love your dogs ofk has some nice looking blue dogs as well ... I was just talking to someone the other day who shows adba and she also said she has seen quite a few small nice looking blue dogs at the shows. I don't get all the hype personally it's a color get over it or buy a red dog seriously if you dislike blues so much. It's not that serious color does not = performance.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> Hmmm well I guess my blue dog is an excpetion to the 100lb cur cause she is far from it .... She is all blue and guess what her mom is red dade is a blue brindle !!! LOL Not all blue dogs are cur's and garbage or bullies let get the straight right now .. Sadie has no skin allergies she is lean and slim and well put together and came from a byb so how do you like them apples?. So anyone who says that well bred blue apbt's don't exist they are lying out their teeth or have a grudge on their shoulders here let me knock it off for you


sadies blues,not to be offensive or anything but what is supposed to be so impresive about the photo of your dog,its a blue duel registered[if it were registered at all] pitt'r'staff the most common type of*pit bull* around today.Blue is just a color and if they were apples i wouldnt care for them much.I mean people talk like its a miracle that there blue pit/staff can walk,run or jump,thats no accomplishment thats a basic trait of a k9,to bad many who breed for this type have bred for every thing but the most basic of function
Im sure it makes a great pet and thats what really matters...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Uhm If I remember right Sadie is a sorrell dog, adba registered.
YOu cannot say that it CANNOT be a good quality APBT able to work and show with correct conformation simply because the dog is blue!

Wasn't is you that hunted down that pic of the 1950's blue CH dog for me?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cane76 said:


> sadies blues,not to be offensive or anything but what is supposed to be so impresive about the photo of your dog,its a blue duel registered[if it were registered at all] pitt'r'staff the most common type of*pit bull* around today.Blue is just a color and if they were apples i wouldnt care for them much.I mean people talk like its a miracle that there blue pit/staff can walk,run or jump,thats no accomplishment thats a basic trait of a k9,to bad many who breed for this type have bred for every thing but the most basic of function
> Im sure it makes a great pet and thats what really matters...


Actually she is adba ONLY!!!! not duel registered Cane and she is a hell of a blue dog. Also bred off game lines the picture was posted just to show not all blue dogs are fat overgrown sloppy hippo's as you so call make them out to be ... SO Your theorys about blue dogs are not accurate and you are always bashing blue dogs I read your posts if you don't like blue dogs that's your MO but don't put them in the category with the rest of the trash you talk about. Because personally it gets old. It not only gets old it's pretty dumb since the BLUE is a color reg by both the adba and the ukc. If you don't like BLUE dogs don't own one. But quit bashing them because your a fool to think color alone makes a dog:hammer: And it is not an it .. She is a dog an apbt and she has a name SADIE ... Cane do you show your dogs? ARE any of your dogs registered at all what is your purpose to always put blue dogs down?? Just curious


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Uhm If I remember right Sadie is a sorrell dog, adba registered.
> YOu cannot say that it CANNOT be a good quality APBT able to work and show with correct conformation simply because the dog is blue!
> 
> Wasn't is you that hunted down that pic of the 1950's blue CH dog for me?


You remebered correctly ... Cane has an issue with blue dogs he needs to knock that dirt off his shoulder's quit knocking peeps dogs it get's old.... :woof:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Uhm If I remember right Sadie is a sorrell dog, adba registered.
> YOu cannot say that it CANNOT be a good quality APBT able to work and show with correct conformation simply because the dog is blue!
> 
> Wasn't is you that hunted down that pic of the 1950's blue CH dog for me?


That's the issue with this guy he talks big sh*t about blue dogs but where are the facts proove it to me since I know sadie and simba have sorrells in their peds you show me how a dogs color = performance ??? You never will be able to proove that garbage to me or anyone else who has half a brain. No offense dude but get over it all ready. Dislike what you will but don't discredit a dog because of it's color alone that's pretty damn ignorant you might as well be just as bad as those breeders who breed for color alone to think that color makes or breaks a dog


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey. SadieBlues! Break out a picture of that little girl Ember....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

before this goes any further how about posting your blue "SORRELL" game dogs pedigree.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Why does it have to be limited to this one dog? Why can't we bring in the blue bitch pup Ember??? She's a damn good example of a blue game bred dog.... Think she's duel reg too. Oooo, and PR, must be bully, right?(Sarcasm) Why is there so much hate towards bullies anyway? Functionality? What the hell is the function of a fighting dog today in the US? Hearding, weight pulling, and showing, my fat ass bandogge can already do two of those things at 6 months of age and she's not that far from a bullies lineage.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

cane76 said:


> before this goes any further how about posting your blue "SORRELL" game dogs pedigree.


To question one's pedigree..it is only fair to show what kind of dogs you are working with too... out of fairness.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


>


Okay, I'm trippin' off this picture. Is that a magic leash? Looks like it's getting ready to do some Harry Potter shtuff. :roll:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

LMAO, thats funny.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> Uhm If I remember right Sadie is a sorrell dog, adba registered.?


*Just because a Burt sorrell dog is in the particular dogs pedigree doesn't mean it is primarily a Sorrel dog a game dog or a dog that contains no am staff *


BedlamBully said:


> YOu cannot say that it CANNOT be a good quality APBT able to work and show with correct conformation simply because the dog is blue!


True,but i am welcome to my opinion and will continue to voice it,i said nothing negative about Sadie blues dog,although she did choose to take it as such



BedlamBully said:


> Wasn't is you that hunted down that pic of the 1950's blue CH dog for me!


yes and the dog was a am staff,that's were the debate begins but it never ends since a pure bred apbt with no amstaff blood in it that is also blue has never been photographed,the fact remains....


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Why is there so much hate towards bullies anyway? Functionality? What the hell is the function of a fighting dog today in the US?


I don't understand the problem that people have with bullies either, I mean other then the fact that most people call them APBT, I don't see whats the big deal. Also as you can see by the dogs that bedlam has not all bullies are short fat overgrown freaks. I have seen a couple of well bred bullies.

But I also have to fault myself for asking about bullies on an APBT forum.:hammer:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I think that same thing when I see it!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

cane76 said:


> yes and the dog was a am staff,that's were the debate begins but it never ends since a pure bred apbt with no amstaff blood in it that is also blue has never been photographed,the fact remains....


You'd be hard pressed to fine ANY APBT line w/o ANY AmStaff in it ANYWHERE


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Dang, you mean I get to use my ammo already?

Cane, you like Whopper dogs, right? What about this blue dual-registered Whopper dog? If Tara's dog is a pitorstaff, then Whopper dogs are pitormastiffs? POMs?

COCKE

If Mike or anybody else stumbles on this post, I'm not knocking Cock-E at all. Just contributing to the discussion about dual-registered blue dogs.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

no they are pitormastifforamericanbulldog


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

cane76 said:


> yes and the dog was a am staff,that's were the debate begins but it never ends since a pure bred apbt with no amstaff blood in it that is also blue has never been photographed,the fact remains....


You talk as if they were always seperate breeds. The AmStaffs were gamebred once. True they are seperate breeds now. It seems as though you are just as opionated with AmStaffs as you are with Bullies. You seem to know your stuff, I don't doubt that but making comments about AmStaffs is getting just as old as your bully hating...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

POMAB? LOL


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

YAY for well bred Bullies, especially if they're blue, YAY!!!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> Actually she is adba ONLY!!!! not duel registered Cane and she is a hell of a blue dog. Also bred off game lines the picture was posted just to show not all blue dogs are fat overgrown sloppy hippo's as you so call make them out to be


*Where have i said all blues are sloppy bullfrog curs?can you quote me on that?* ...


SadieBlues said:


> SO Your theorys about blue dogs are not accurate and you are always bashing blue dogs I read your posts if you don't like blue dogs that's your MO but don't put them in the category with the rest of the trash you talk about. Because personally it gets old. It not only gets old it's pretty dumb since the BLUE is a color reg by both the adba and the ukc.


*I wouldn't use the adba or ukc as the perfect modles for anything except paper hanging and the promoting of a few negative things in there own right,shit,they cant even get a handle on there own breed*


SadieBlues said:


> If you don't like BLUE dogs don't own one. But quit bashing them because your a fool to think color alone makes a dog:hammer: And it is not an it .. She is a dog an apbt and she has a name SADIE ... Cane do you show your dogs? ARE any of your dogs registered at all what is your purpose to always put blue dogs down?? Just curious


*I believe dog shows to be boring and a joke so know i don't show but if i did im confident Mongo would obtain as many titles as i set out to get since dog shows are less about the individual dog and more about the individual humans fat ass ego!no my dog is not registered,and its not important, he was acquired as a personal protection dog for a home in a horrible area,not to be strutted around a ring like a mindless slug..
As for the way i feel towards blue dogs,i feel they are trendy,they represent everything wrong with the breed and none of it has anything to do with the actual dog,its all about the human and the the culture surrounding the blue apbt,the ultimate apbt,so much ignorance and bullshit and lies are spred revolving around basically just a color,95 percent of the dogs are mixes and those that aren't are still part amstaff,its just one lie after another and i for one wont sit idly by and listen to a bunch of bullshit i know to be a lie,I didint o thousands of hours of research just to spout off garbage and shoot from the hip,thats one thing some of you guys dont get,if im saying something its because ive got a reason and some sort of data to back it up,im not always right but im usually pretty close to base when it comes to dogs,beluieve it or not they make up a large part of my life *


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

cane76 said:


> *I wouldn't use the adba or ukc as the perfect modles for anything except paper hanging and the promoting of a few negative things in there own right,shit,they cant even get a handle on there own breed*


Okay well all you've got left is the AKC, NKC, or SDR so...what are you going on then? lol If you kick out every registery are you just guessing?

and ya didn't answer Lindsays question


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> my fat ass bandogge can already do two of those things at 6 months of age and she's not that far from a bullies lineage.


bandogge?you must be in some pretty elite company to aquire what is known as a bandogge.I believe you mean mixed breed....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

cane76 said:


> bandogge?you must be in some pretty elite company to aquire what is known as a bandogge.I believe you mean mixed breed....


you mean......like a Whopper dog?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> You'd be hard pressed to fine ANY APBT line w/o ANY AmStaff in it ANYWHERE


huh?care to elaberate....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

pretty self explainatory. 

Can you find me what you would consider a pure APBT trace its generations back far as you can and NOT find an AmStaff?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

so your basically saying that all registries are BS and that your unregistered dog is more true to type?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> Dang, you mean I get to use my ammo already?/


Oh come on lindsey,i forgot the initial comment from the prior thred,or is this the same thred?
My brains about to explode from being on full on defensive mode.
Anyone wanna make nuclear science out of talking dogs?
hit me up....

And by the way the thought of a whopper dog crossed to a pom is enough to make a man throw up[still would probably be more functional than 90% of todays blues though],lol,just kidding,people dont start crying! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

cane76 said:


> I didint o thousands of hours of research just to spout off garbage and shoot from the hip,thats one thing some of you guys dont get,if im saying something its because ive got a reason and some sort of data to back it up,im not always right but im usually pretty close to base when it comes to dogs,beluieve it or not they make up a large part of my life [/B]


okay so how much time have you spent with true gamebreds?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

cane76 said:


> bandogge?you must be in some pretty elite company to aquire what is known as a bandogge.I believe you mean mixed breed....


Not being sarcastic, but what makes a REAL bandogge?

I dont know much about them.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> pretty self explainatory.
> 
> Can you find me what you would consider a pure APBT trace its generations back far as you can and NOT find an AmStaff?


bedlam bully,apbts created the amstaff not the other way around,the amstaff was officialy registered in 1936 the apbt at the turn of the century,now a few apbt lines were used as foundation stock,colby being one,some of those old lightner dogs were used by corvino in the initial breeding stock such as the losing blue nose colorado imp i do believe,the story is out there....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

cane76 said:


> Oh come on lindsey,i forgot the initial comment from the prior thred,or is this the same thred?
> My brains about to explode from being on full on defensive mode.
> Anyone wanna make nuclear science out of talking dogs?
> hit me up....
> ...


LOL! I was just teasing you because you said you liked Whopper dogs but you have a problem with dual-registered blue dogs. So I figured I'd show you a dual-registered blue Whopper dog and see what you thought. 

POM was PitorMastiff. Although as pointed out, it'd be PitorMastiffAmBulldog, so POMAB.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So Cane,

What would you consider Mongo then? To me he's a very very nice looking Bully or possibly AmStaff.
He's not registered right?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MADBood said:


> okay so how much time have you spent with true gamebreds?


not much and never claimed to have,ive never bred a dog and unless you have a damn good reason then its moraly incorrect.
I dont need to consume my self with game dogs to know dogs,i got a pretty hard nosed dog at the moment and could care less about gameness,a trait that ony matters in the box and outside it is obsolete..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> So Cane,
> 
> What would you consider Mongo then? To me he's a very very nice looking Bully or possibly AmStaff.
> He's not registered right?


hes your typical duel registered type,and when i say duel registered i mean as in type not actually registered,duel reg dogs efinetly have a look....


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

cane76 said:


> not much and never claimed to have,ive never bred a dog and unless you have a damn good reason then its moraly incorrect.
> I dont need to consume my self with game dogs to know dogs,i got a pretty hard nosed dog at the moment and could care less about gameness,a trait that ony matters in the box and outside it is obsolete..


so gameness is unimportant? what about weight pulling? agility? Schutzhund? I'd love to see a cur succeed in these events.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

okay that didn't really answer the question I asked.

I like Mongo btw just want to make that clear.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> LOL! I was just teasing you because you said you liked Whopper dogs but you have a problem with dual-registered blue dogs. So I figured I'd show you a dual-registered blue Whopper dog and see what you thought.
> 
> POM was PitorMastiff. Although as pointed out, it'd be PitorMastiffAmBulldog, so POMAB.


ha i thought you ment pomeranian,i nearly chundered!!!!!!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

lovethypitbull said:


> Not being sarcastic, but what makes a REAL bandogge?
> 
> I dont know much about them.


A bandog is a dog bred specificaly for close quarter combat and comprised of bull and mastiff linage.
It is a very rare and ancient type with many actually registered as breeds today such as your presa canario,cane corso, to name a few.
The most sucssesful bandog project of all time was the game keepers night dog or what we today know as the bull mastiff.
The term bandog comes from the word banda a saxon term for chain describing a dog that was tyethered during thr day and let loose to guard at night
Ok,ive had enough,i need a break,lol........


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> So Cane,
> 
> What would you consider Mongo then? To me he's a very very nice looking Bully or possibly AmStaff.
> He's not registered right?


I was waiting for someone to ask that question I have seen cane's dog nice looking dog but a bit on the bully side the same thing he is always knocking so what gives here? .... But you won't hear me talking shhhhh cause personally I don't give a shhhhhhhh what anyone else has. I love my blue dogs and anyone else who has an issue with them can kiss my a$$ that's real. I find it pretty damn offensive for you to knock a show dog or any dog period. Because dogfighting is no longer legal the pitbull now sevres another purpose today in the world ie the show ring as a working dog .. weight pull, Agility, conformation. So if you have an issue with all these dogs why own a pitbull at all??? At least these people who show their dogs are working them and staying true to the purpose without breaking the law. There is nothing wrong with a pretty apbt or a well built apbt as long as it's not the primary goal for a breeder.

For those who asked here are all my blue dogs sadie and simba are adba and from the same damn litter .. Ember is off of ofk she is ukc/adba These pictures were taken 2 days ago they are 7 months and ember is 6 1/2 months

Simba









Sadie 









Ember


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> okay that didn't really answer the question I asked.
> 
> I like Mongo btw just want to make that clear.


well i dont know what you want from me,i said hes your typical amstaff apbt mix without the blue color.....*MADBLOOD WROTE**so gameness is unimportant? what about weight pulling? agility? Schutzhund? I'd love to see a cur succeed in these events. *gameness has one purpose and that is inside the box,that should be clear to all,agility?schutzhund?weightpull?
Those are all diffrent activitys that require diffrent drives,gameness is the complete lack of self preservation,do a search,theres literally tons of threds dedicated to this argument..


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Why cant these kids get DEY SCHOOL RITE? (speaking of BACKWOODS KENNELS PIT BULLS)
Get Dey EDUCATION RITE?
DEY DIET RIGHT?
Why would a professional business 
allow such profanity on its advertising?
I am from the Hood but I know how to turn off the hood and turn on bidness talk!
Get Cho Money right Son!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cane76 said:


> well i dont know what you want from me,i said hes your typical amstaff apbt mix without the blue color.....*MADBLOOD WROTE**so gameness is unimportant? what about weight pulling? agility? Schutzhund? I'd love to see a cur succeed in these events. *gameness has one purpose and that is inside the box,that should be clear to all,agility?schutzhund?weightpull?
> Those are all diffrent activitys that require diffrent drives,gameness is the complete lack of self preservation,do a search,theres literally tons of threds dedicated to this argument..


So because Mongo is not blue that makes him somewhat of a different bully amstaff ???? LMFAO You have got to be kidding me right?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Why cant these kids get DEY SCHOOL RITE? (speaking of BACKWOODS KENNELS PIT BULLS)
> Get Dey EDUCATION RITE?
> DEY DIET RIGHT?
> Why would a professional business
> ...


hehehehehehehe


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

fine your exausting ofk dogs are tnt comprised of 75% amstaff or at least the foundation tnt dogs were so its safe to say that your dogs are caulk full of amstaff,who cares,all i did was defend myself in this thread,my card was repeatedly pulled and i never was stumped so i feel good,and if you can find were i put down your dogs and quote me i will apologize and depending on what you look like will also KISS YOUR ASS!
good day.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

cane76 said:


> bandogge?you must be in some pretty elite company to aquire what is known as a bandogge.I believe you mean mixed breed....


Yes Cane, she's exactly what your favorite forum(MD) defines as an American Bandogge. Cross bred bull to mastiff breed and put it to work and what do you have??? Oh, a Bandogge! Pffftttt....... Come on man ,you act like I haven't been over there and through the mud. Oh, as long as we're calling out mixes, what exactly is Mongo again? Cause I can't seem to tell, and what exactly is his functionality. As far as I know, you don't have him doing anything other than posing for pictures.

Edit: damn shoulda read the whole thread. Didn't know you were already being called out. And yeah, I am in elite company. She's not off of any of that Swinford CRAP either. Bantu-a-fightingdog is/was a joke.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Why don't we just buy what we prefer and not argue over the function of the pet bulls anyway. I would go so far as to say 98 percent of todays pit bulls should be considered Amstaffs anyway.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats a rather high percentage... I think it's all according to region. We don't see many amstaffs here in AZ.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Thats a rather high percentage... I think it's all according to region. We don't see many amstaffs here in AZ.


I mean it in terms of the dogs not being game tested.
To me they are either Game dogs or Amstaffs.
I stil call a pit a pit but honestly there arent many real pit dogs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cane76 said:


> fine your exausting ofk dogs are tnt comprised of 75% amstaff or at least the foundation tnt dogs were so its safe to say that your dogs are caulk full of amstaff,who cares,all i did was defend myself in this thread,my card was repeatedly pulled and i never was stumped so i feel good,and if you can find were i put down your dogs and quote me i will apologize and depending on what you look like will also KISS YOUR ASS!
> good day.


When you talk about blue dogs like they are shit you put my dogs down because I own 3 that are far from shit and are fine representations of the apbt ... Call me proud cocky whatever you want because I know my dogs look good and I know they can preform to any standard set before them ...the fact that they are blue does not disable them in any way. There is a fine line to an opinion and just being down right degrading with your opinion's but whatever makes you feel better about your self or your own dogs . I'll keep working my dogs that you call pets and you keep doing you.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> Yes Cane, she's exactly what your favorite forum(MD) defines as an American Bandogge. Cross bred bull to mastiff breed and put it to work and what do you have??? Oh, a Bandogge! Pffftttt....... Come on man ,you act like I haven't been over there and through the mud. Oh, as long as we're calling out mixes, what exactly is Mongo again? Cause I can't seem to tell, and what exactly is his functionality. As far as I know, you don't have him doing anything other than posing for pictures.
> 
> Edit: damn shoulda read the whole thread. Didn't know you were already being called out.


md,my favorite forum,ok homie.
Ya no little to nothing about bandogs or dogs in general,you make what ever forum your on like high school,your just playing grab ass trying to impress girls,dude I'm here to talk dogs,could careless what you think and bet my bottom dollar mongo could out do your backyard bred curs that you actually bred mind you,what a joke........................
YouTube - pitbull jumps and swims
YouTube - Mongo jumps 16 feet
save it man,i aint seen one count em one photo,video or anything of one of your dogs doing anything that could even remotely be described as impressive,sorry,i call it how i see it.
Get rid of that litter of curs yet buddy,ya keep trying to educate others while breeding pitbulls in the midst of a massive overpopulation crisis,ya,you really shouldnt be pulling anybodys card i mean you of all people...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> YouTube - pitbull jumps and swims
> YouTube - Mongo jumps 16 feet
> quote]
> 
> Damn man you been working with him...Now I know where you have been..


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats lovely video but WTF is sooooo impressive? Wow, Mongo Swims!!! Alright man, that is an over the top mutt right there! And as for my breeing, I placed every pup in a great home all over the western US, you really wanna talk shit about people breeding? I love hippies like you that are against breeding, hey maybe if you and the rest of PETA get your way the world can just start buying mutts from the people that stayed underground with that shit. Further more, Cur? Uh, yeah dude, fighting had been illegal for quite some time my friend, you're so well studied one might kow that. You haven't been to my yard, you have no idea what my dogs are about. In any case you've still failed to answer the question at hand. What is Mongo? You talk big shit about eveybodies bullies, bandogges, and staffys like you have an APBT or something. The truth is that no one can even figure out what this big badass dog of yours is. Just an over muscled mutt with no purpose in my opinion.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Cur.... Still laughing! You put Mongo in the Box to prove him Game Keith? Stupidest insult I've heard this year.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow what is this bashing peeps dogs day ? Calling peeps dogs curs and worthless ... You have to be really insecure about your own dog to put someone elses down. I think it's funny a bunch of macho arrogant self righteous peeps in here talking big shhhhhhht. For what??? What are you trying to proove to yourself ?? I am done I have better things to do than bash peeps dogs for the sake of making myself feel better. I am proud of what I own therefore I don't feel the need to discredit someone else's. People who know what they have don't need to boost they let the dog proove him/herself. So w/e peeps keep on dog bashing and claiming you know what people have and don't have. I don't need to proove anything to anyone on this forum my dogs prove themselves.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh look my dog barks at another dog and bites a door, that's prooving her(PFFFTTTT)


Oh wait, here's one of her taking a dump and playing some ball, that's gotta be proof that she's just as game of your swimming dog!


There ya go Keith, just for your entertaiment, I really can't show you any video of a time where she didn't cur out cause SHE"S NOT A FIGHTING DOG!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

cane76 said:


> well i dont know what you want from me,i said hes your typical amstaff apbt mix without the blue color.....*MADBLOOD WROTE**so gameness is unimportant? what about weight pulling? agility? Schutzhund? I'd love to see a cur succeed in these events. *gameness has one purpose and that is inside the box,that should be clear to all,agility?schutzhund?weightpull?
> Those are all diffrent activitys that require diffrent drives,gameness is the complete lack of self preservation,do a search,theres literally tons of threds dedicated to this argument..


Gameness once again is the ability to see a task through no matter what or the "never say never" attitude so to speak. A dog can be game without being aggressive. I hate when people automatically assume being game is directly related to dogfighting.

A cur is often used to descibe a doh that won't scratch. It can be called a cur too if it fails to perform a working task. No need in getting all caught up in technicalities, I am just trying to make a point.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Not trying to be a mod or anything, but...

*We will not discriminate between GAME and BULLY dogs. Again there are other sites for that. Keep your personal preferance to yourself and DO NOT push it on others. *

This is forum rule #5. It really doesn't matter which style you have, because both are welcome here. This is a "pitbull" forum. Not a game forum, not a bully forum, not a staffy forum.

This is not the place to prove your dog to anyone. We're all proud of what we own, or we'd get rid of them.

Whenever you have so many people in one place liking different things, you're also going to have people disliking different things. It's all opinion. We should be grown up enough to state our likes and dislikes without people feeling personally attacked.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well MadBlood, I'm sure there about a million and a half people that wanna argue that. As far as game goes, there is NO WAY to prove that a dog is game with out the box.... Just isn't happening. You can define game however you want, and I actually agree with you on the definition, but proving game is another story so yeah it is directly related to dog fighting when you're talking about a dog such as the APBT. If it's a cattle dog you call it hearding, if it's a catch dog you call it a catcher......


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Okay, I'm trippin' off this picture. Is that a magic leash? Looks like it's getting ready to do some Harry Potter shtuff. :roll:


OMG Lindsey I am rolling over here ... That was funny .. This leash is a reflector leash for the nightime but it glows in the day time as well. I think it's possesed lmfao .... :rofl:


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Well MadBlood, I'm sure there about a million and a half people that wanna argue that. As far as game goes, there is NO WAY to prove that a dog is game with out the box.... Just isn't happening. You can define game however you want, and I actually agree with you on the definition, but proving game is another story so yeah it is directly related to dog fighting when you're talking about a dog such as the APBT. If it's a cattle dog you call it hearding, if it's a catch dog you call it a catcher......


I get what you're saying. I never said anything about game testing or proving game. I meant gameness in the ability sense. I truly believe these dogs were grippers way before they were fighters. I would like to think it took game to take cattle down.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Well MadBlood, I'm sure there about a million and a half people that wanna argue that. As far as game goes, there is NO WAY to prove that a dog is game with out the box.... Just isn't happening. You can define game however you want, and I actually agree with you on the definition, but proving game is another story so yeah it is directly related to dog fighting when you're talking about a dog such as the APBT. If it's a cattle dog you call it hearding, if it's a catch dog you call it a catcher......


Honestly even though my dogs are bred off game lines it means nothing to me why because I will never fight them so being game bred does not serve a purpose to me or them in today's world .. It just so happened it ended up that way lol. I am just happy to have healthy functional dogs who will work for me and go above and beyond the call of duty in anything they do they give me 110% in what I ask of them they have alot of heart and drive what else could I ask for?That's all that really matter's in todays world with this breed . I just so happen to love blue dogs everyone has their own preference and we all like what we like. It's just not logical or even a fair arguement to base a dogs worth off their color alone. And so I felt like I needed to voice my opinion on the matter.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Someone who talks about other people's dogs being curs and inferior stock sounds to me like they must be heavy into gamebreds or dogfighting. To find out they never owned a gamebred but has vast knowledge on the subject sounds to me like they are just a troll. The gamebred expert who never owned a gamebred bulldog....haha. Now that is some ironic sh#t right there!

I don't knock other people's dogs on here (except Tiller's...LOL). If I don't like their threads or dog pictures..I just don't comment on them. But if bashing is your thing.. who am I to stop you...BASH AWAY!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

cane76 said:


> hes your typical duel registered type,and when i say duel registered i mean as in type not actually registered,duel reg dogs efinetly have a look....


Hey can you clarify what you mean by dual registered? Are you talking UKC/ADBA, or are you talking AKC/UKC?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Not trying to be a mod or anything, but...
> 
> *We will not discriminate between GAME and BULLY dogs. Again there are other sites for that. Keep your personal preferance to yourself and DO NOT push it on others. *
> 
> ...


Thanks Betty, I was about to do that myself..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> you really wanna talk shit about people breeding? I love hippies like you that are against breeding, hey maybe if you and the rest of PETA get your way the world can just start buying mutts from the people that stayed underground with that shit..


Honestly reddoggy whats the difference between your dogs and a straight up mutt,neither have papers,both are basically free,no titles and no reason to be bred,bravo genius,you've just contributed to the largest overpopulation in breed history while you claim to give a [email protected]!# and those who dont support you are humanacis,hippies?ya I'm a hippie like you're a dog man with a yard,clout and a shred of integrity,lol,get out of town with that noise,you were just some chump trying to make a $ off a breed that was already in parrel,again bravo reddoggy,bravo


reddoggy said:


> Further more, Cur? Uh, yeah dude, fighting had been illegal for quite some time my friend, you're so well studied one might kow that


ya and you might know that cur has more than one meaning and in your case id use it to describe a straight up byb mutt


reddoggy said:


> You haven't been to my yard, you have no idea what my dogs are about.


Oh ya,im sure im missing out,i havent been to your"*YARD" ROFLMAO!!!!!!*I guess thats bthe proper term as in"back yard" FU#@ dude your hilarious


reddoggy said:


> In any case you've still failed to answer the question at hand. What is Mongo? You talk big shit about eveybodies bullies, bandogges, and staffys like you have an APBT or something. The truth is that no one can even figure out what this big badass dog of yours is. Just an over muscled mutt with no purpose in my opinion.


mongo is a rescued amstaff wich means the dog could could be anytghing from pitbullstaff too amstaffxmastiff or the dreaded "gaff" "re" bully cocktail bullsh#@,but at least he isnt from your 'yard"[i love it yard]
Have a good one legendary dogman.
It may come to suprise to you that some would actually rescue a dog then purchase a cur,food for thought...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> Hey can you clarify what you mean by dual registered? Are you talking UKC/ADBA, or are you talking AKC/UKC?


im speaking of the later i believe,although dog registries and knowledge of them is not my #! passion,basically he reminds me of a pure bred amstaff although there are times i see the dreaded york,gaff,re b.s which makes me sick but to be honest when i first saw him he looked like a mini presa and that is why i rescued him....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> Thanks Betty, I was about to do that myself..


I wasn't trying to play mod or anything, just wanted to add that to the conversation.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> I wasn't trying to play mod or anything, just wanted to add that to the conversation.


I know...:thumbsup:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Any closing statements before I lock down this train wreck?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BLUE DOGS KICK A** k NOW CLOSE IT UP HEHEHEHEE


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I rule you!


----------

